# 30 gallon NPT



## cojack22 (Nov 20, 2009)

I've decided to redo my 30 gallon NPT. I had organic potting soil with an Eco cap. This tank had almost constant algae problems since last year. So I'm going to remove everything from the tank and clean it. Than I'll be putt down three medium sized rocks for a hard scrape. I'll then lay down around 1.5" of soil and cap it with this (http://www.substratesource.com/index.php?p=substrate&pn=CT0102). No soil under the rocks though. I'll be using city water. This water is pretty hard and have a high ph. What types of plants do well in this setting? I'm planing on putt in some Java fern, dwarf sags, dwarf hair grass. wisteria, and jungle vale. Think these will work?

I'll post pics once everything arrives.


----------



## pbmax (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm not exactly a NPT expert, but I do have experience with all of the plants you mention. I think your plant choices are fine, with the exception of wiseria. It's been my experience that it grows long and stringy and loses its lower leaves pretty quickly. Granted I've never grown it in a NPT setup; my NPTs have crypts, amazon swords, pygmy chain swords, other swords (some large, some small), dwarf sags, and floating frogbit to keep the algae down. I've been doing pretty well with these so far. The only downside is that pygmy chain sword tends to run totally wild in short order.

That said, it's entirely possible that I'm just not good at growing h. difformis, so please educate me if that's the case!


----------

